# Tradução para Português da documentação de Gentoo

## RoadRunner

Aproveitando a deixa do PT_Lamb, queria colocar uma questão:

Há uns bons meses atrás, houve quem quisesse fazer a tradução para português da documentação existente. Alguma coisa se fez, mas como na altura era necessário submeter uma boa parte dos docs de uma vez, o trabalho ficou nos discos de alguns e nunca viu a luz da net.

Agora que muito mais pessoas frequentam o forum português e gostaria de colocar a questão, há interessados em constituir uma equipa de tradução dos docs de Gentoo para Portugês?

Eu comecei de novo a traduzir o install guide, que me parece ser um dos docs mais importantes. Os interessados podem responder com a sua disponibilidade e comentários. Caso se organize uma equipa, proponho um conjunto de regras a seguir, como por exemplo um prazo limite establecido por quem pega num doc para traduzir.

Fica a sugestão, comentem please.

----------

## meetra

podem kontar kmg...

axo ke primeiro devemos saber kem ker ou não juntar-se "ah ekipa". depois veh-se as regras "internamente".

----------

## sena

 *meetra wrote:*   

> axo ke primeiro devemos saber kem ker ou não juntar-se "ah ekipa". depois veh-se as regras "internamente".

 

Ya... Count me in...

----------

## Beeblebrox

Eu, por acaso, já tinha começado a traduzir o "Gentoo Linux Desktop Guide!.

N tenho tido muito tempo, mas conto ter isso acabado brevemente...   :Smile: 

I suppose you can count on me...

posso abrir um módulo no meu servidor de cvs do sourceforge para guardarmos os "xméles"   :Wink:  mas vcs é que sabe...

see ya

Miguel

----------

## morphine

Posso também traduzir algumas coisas mais pequenas, dado que já tenho grande parte da GWN semanal para traduzir, juntamente com o roadrunner e o humpback

----------

## source

Se houver tempo, podem contar comigo.   :Wink: 

----------

## God_Lx

Epah desde que seja de inglês para Tuga eu traduzo tudo o que quiserem... Tempo não me falta dado que neste momento estou sem emprego... Quando quiserem ir com o projecto para a frente avisem k eu estou lah...

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem, a situação é a seguinte, temos que começar a partir do zero, a menos que o pessoal antigo tenha ainda qualquer coisa já feita, nesse caso é só rever as alterações. 

eu já era para ter começado isto há mais tempo, mas tou completamente sem tempo, EGTI+carro na queima+museu no departamento+páginas para fazer+3 cadeiras com projectos= 25 horas/dia =)

Se calhar o melhor é criar uma mailing list (posso criar na minha máquina) e a malta interessada subscreve aquilo e começa-se a organizar.

----------

## God_Lx

Faz isso então que nós os interessados subscrevemos a Mailing list para começarmos a discutir melhor o projecto... Depois manda a resposta para aki ou inscreve-nos se tiveres accesso ao nosso mail que nós responderemos-te... Vamos la' ver se isto desta vez vai para a frente...

----------

## RoadRunner

Ok, a mailing list foi criada. O endereço web onde se podem inscrever é http://rjlouro.org/mailman/listinfo/gentoo-pt-doc e o enreço de email da lista é gentoo-pt-doc@rjlouro.org

Vamos então começar a trabalhar para este projecto.

----------

## Vanquirius

Olá, estou interessado em ajudar neste projeto, quem sabe vocês podem traduzir para português de portugal através do meu português de brasileiro  :Smile: .

Eu acabei de traduzir o guia do alsa e o use-howto, estou postando aqui:

http://www.geocities.com/marcelogoes1985/alsa-guide.html

http://www.geocities.com/marcelogoes1985/use-howto.html

Opiniões e sugestões serão bem-aceitas...

----------

